# Grovana Coral Reef Ii 300m



## Roy

Just arrived, awesome quality, 46mm cases. I'll have them on the site in the morning. Hopefully.


----------



## Nalu

Before the egg-throwing starts, I just want to say I like them!
















2824 Roy?


----------



## Roy

Yes 2824, why egg throwing ?









Solid bracelet lug pieces too.


----------



## raketakat

Roy said:


> Yes 2824, why egg throwing ?


R***X.

That Aussie Jon is the worst offender sir














.


----------



## Roy

Ah I see but the egg throwing should be in the other direction, these are larger, better built and a fraction of the price.


----------



## jasonm

Nice









The size that the Rolly should have been in the first place


----------



## joolz

Love that green but will probably be out of my price range though.


----------



## thorpey69

Any idea of the price yet? like the green too,looks a bit unusual but suits it.


----------



## JonW

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 2824, why egg throwing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R***X.
> 
> That Aussie Jon is the worst offender sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...









I never threw eggs last time... just asked if ws churlish to do so... was told it was, so the eggs went back in the fridge... and later became an omlet... anyway i digress... FWIW, im not an aussie... they are still contemplating if im acceptable yet...











jasonm said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size that the Rolly should have been in the first place


I will conceed that had my Rolex been larger it would get more wrist time. The SELs would be nicer too as would a better clasp. nothing in this life is perfect it seems... 



thorpey69 said:


> Any idea of the price yet? like the green too,looks a bit unusual but suits it.


The green bezel is from the design of the Rolex Submariner 50th anniversary watch which has that bezel along with a subtly different dial.


----------



## Nalu

Roy said:


> Yes 2824, why egg throwing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid bracelet lug pieces too.


Seems as if every time someone shows a Rolex-alike on a watch forum it starts the handbags at ten paces. Maybe not here, but certainly on other fora.

I like the green bezel (though I'd appreciate a bit less writing on the dial) since Kelli also took off with my green bezel RXW


----------



## JonW

Nalu said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 2824, why egg throwing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid bracelet lug pieces too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems as if every time someone shows a Rolex-alike on a watch forum it starts the handbags at ten paces. Maybe not here, but certainly on other fora.
> 
> I like the green bezel (though I'd appreciate a bit less writing on the dial) since Kelli also took off with my green bezel RXW
Click to expand...

not on here Colin... (almost) all watches are treated well. Most usually when someone shows a Rolex on any forum theres a clatter of handbags... Live n let live I say.









That Kelli was a wrong un... tho with all those watches of yours shes zipping up my list as shes becomming quite a catch!


----------



## raketakat

JonW said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 2824, why egg throwing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R***X.
> 
> That Aussie Jon is the worst offender sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never threw eggs last time... just asked if ws churlish to do so... was told it was, so the eggs went back in the fridge... and later became an omlet... anyway i digress... FWIW, im not an aussie... they are still contemplating if im acceptable yet...
Click to expand...

Sorry for being a tell-tale tit Jon but I have your best interests at heart







.

If immigration see you causing a kerfuffle on a watch forum then you could end up with egg on your face  .

They are everywhere you know







.


----------



## JonW

too many eggs in this tread... is it Easter again already? ohhh a nice yoke yellow bezel... now that Id pay for....


----------



## jasonm

> Seems as if every time someone shows a Rolex-alike on a watch forum it starts the handbags at ten paces


Its odd that its just Rolex lookalikes that get singled out for negative discussion on other forums though.....


----------



## JonW

I know what yer saying Jase...  ...but truth is normally if you mention Rolex in a thread the bashers come out of the woodwork on all the forums. As usual I will say that I love mine but it doesnt stop me liking other brands, or appreciating that other people would rather spend their cash in other ways. you pay your money and take yer choice...


----------



## jasonm

> you pay your money and take yer choice...


Exactly, not enough people remember that









Each to their own....


----------



## raketakat

I have a question from a friend Roy







.

" How does the quality of the bracelet and case compare with the Hanowas?"


----------



## Roy

These are slightly better.


----------



## MarkF

As good as these bracelets?


----------



## Roy

Better Mark,







These have screwed links and solid end pieces.


----------



## Nalu

jasonm said:


> Seems as if every time someone shows a Rolex-alike on a watch forum it starts the handbags at ten paces
> 
> 
> 
> Its odd that its just Rolex lookalikes that get singled out for negative discussion on other forums though.....
Click to expand...

Goes for the Panerai lookalikes too. Start a topic on Panerai, Rolex or depth ratings on any forum if you want to boost your post count. Even photo contests for _free watch_ prizes don't come close









Although I agree, the hurly-burly is minimal here. One reason why RLT is one of my favorite hangouts. Besides, any time something gets started, Roy posts a site update and everyone is stopped in their tracks!









Jon, if there were a sub-category of the Blues or Country for watch songs, I could write a chart-topper!


----------



## JoT

What's the bezel diameter Roy?


----------



## Roy

41mm John.


----------



## AlexR

I have seen one of these in the flesh  Amazing VFM,IMO









lOVELY if you like em big.I used too,but I have to go small now,as I hurts me wrist


----------



## JonW

Nalu said:


> Jon, if there were a sub-category of the Blues or Country for watch songs, I could write a chart-topper!


Sorry Colin, I couldnt resist...

"Since my RXW left me,

I found a new place to dwell,

The RLT hotel...."

Yes - i'll not give up any thoughts on a day job...


----------



## Nalu

RXW not a problem (now I can get a Grovana!), losing a Wittnauer Electro-Chron smarts









And yes, being here at the RLT Hotel helps a lot


----------



## JonW

Sorry Colin... dint mean to open the old wounds...


----------



## Nalu

JonW said:


> Sorry Colin... dint mean to open the old wounds...


Already healed, mate about 2 girlfriends ago


----------



## Steve264

FFS









I'm borderline sleeping in the shed as it is. Yet another on the to-do list.









If I may, as a relative noob here, I think possession and particularly the overt display of a Rolex is generally seen as a "bling" type of statement. Mainly because (deep breath) the majority of roly owners I come across in my daily life (which is a high number, due to my line of work) are self-publicizing fools who buy and wear a roly (=Mont Blanc pen = Armani = Mercedes Benz = trophy wife) as a pure status thing with no appreciation of its engineering heritage, quality or worth beyond its financial cost (and what that "says" about them).

Which is a big problem really, for those of us who really appreciate the intrinsic qualities of engineered artefacts.

A big tonic for me has been to discover a world of folks who appreciate low-cost but high-value watches like this, like Marcello C, like RLT and Precista/Broadarrow and other tool watches.


----------



## JonW




----------



## raketakat

JonW said:


>


Jon. Using mime to express your disapproval over sub-a-likes may be clever but it doesn't fool me














 . I am watching







.


----------



## hakim

What about this one Jon?

Does this one meet your approval?


----------



## JoT

Steve264 said:


> If I may, as a relative noob here, I think possession and particularly the overt display  of a Rolex is generally seen as a "bling" type of statement. Mainly because (deep breath) the majority of roly owners I come across in my daily life (which is a high number, due to my line of work) are self-publicizing fools who buy and wear a roly (=Mont Blanc pen = Armani = Mercedes Benz = trophy wife) as a pure status thing with no appreciation of its engineering heritage, quality or worth beyond its financial cost (and what that "says" about them).
> 
> Which is a big problem really, for those of us who really appreciate the intrinsic qualities of engineered artefacts.
> 
> A big tonic for me has been to discover a world of folks who appreciate low-cost but high-value watches like this, like Marcello C, like RLT and Precista/Broadarrow and other tool watches.


Who gives a sh*t if they dont appreciate the engineering they are wearing a good watch ..... now if they were wearing a Jacob I might agree with you







to be honest if they are fools they seem to be doing quite well, so I guess they have something about them







Mont Blac - very god pen ..... Merc .... very good car .....trophy wife .... why not?


----------



## AlexR

If I may comment on the mont Blanc.Its a pen,no more,they write no better than a Bic,or a Parker.Pen is a pen.







I have no problem people buying things for cult status.I do the same.Tool watches,I hate them,and there is nowt wrong with Jacob watches


----------



## pg tips

JoT said:


> .....trophy wife .... why not?


shall we start a list?









Alex why can't you put spaces after full stops or commas?









Agree with you about the pens though. Best pens I've used recently were 69p for a pack of 6 (2 black, 2 blue, 2 red although why they can't sell one black at 12p is beyond me) from Morrisons!


----------



## deryckb

AlexR said:


> If I may comment on the mont Blanc.Its a pen,no more,they write no better than a Bic,or a Parker.Pen is a pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem people buying things for cult status.I do the same.Tool watches,I hate them,and there is nowt wrong with Jacob watches


Since yuon mentioned Jacob:

"Jacob the Jeweler" arrested in federal drug, money-laundering case


----------



## JoT

deryckb said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may comment on the mont Blanc.Its a pen,no more,they write no better than a Bic,or a Parker.Pen is a pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem people buying things for cult status.I do the same.Tool watches,I hate them,and there is nowt wrong with Jacob watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since yuon mentioned Jacob:
> 
> "Jacob the Jeweler" arrested in federal drug, money-laundering case
Click to expand...


----------



## AlexR

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....trophy wife .... why not?
> 
> 
> 
> shall we start a list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex why can't you put spaces after full stops or commas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you about the pens though. Best pens I've used recently were 69p for a pack of 6 (2 black, 2 blue, 2 red although why they can't sell one black at 12p is beyond me) from Morrisons!
Click to expand...

Because I don't want to,and I don't have time


----------

